# Today in the Fishroom~4/16/08 Blue Lab,Freddie,Rio Salto



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Two shots of the Blue Labridens from "Taninul". They are really doing well in the 300 gallon tank.



















I have the P. Fredrichsthali from Cenote Escondido in with them in the tank.










Close up of one of the Freddies. I have seven in the tank now. The largest is five inches.










Also...nothing special right now....elusive little bugger...H. Carpinte Sp "Rio Salto"










Metynsis...i have fifty or so in various tanks. Great dither fish.










H. Labridens from Media Luna:


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

great pics! :thumb:

i love the green in the last one! opcorn:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Very nice fish. Are the green and the blue labs in the same tank? My guess is that they are not but I wanted to ask anyways.


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice fish and pics. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Great pics! :thumb:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> Very nice fish. Are the green and the blue labs in the same tank? My guess is that they are not but I wanted to ask anyways.


That is correct. Seperate tanks.

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

MoJo! nice pics as always!
cc


----------

